# Tribulus and headaches when lifting?



## billyzane1 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,

I have been taking tribulus about 1000mg and the stuff works good. Unfortunately, I think that it is affectinb my BP. Is that possible? I get severe migraines when lifting since starting it, and it is not due to breathing issues.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2004)

brand? is there anything else in it?


----------



## billyzane1 (Aug 17, 2004)

It is Now foods. I take 2x500mg, as part of my PCT regiment with.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2004)

billyzane1 said:
			
		

> It is Now foods. I take 2x500mg, as part of my PCT regiment with.



garbage.

you cannot sell a high quality Tribulus extract for that price now matter how large of a company you are, the raw material is just too expensive.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 17, 2004)

Why do you think it works good?


----------



## billyzane1 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Tribulus and why its good*

Well I could be wrong, and it could be more the 6oxo, but with the two it seems like I bounce back nicely. The ole boys seem to be like I am 18 again, instead of an sexless shutdown freak that I feel like at the start of PCT.


----------



## billyzane1 (Aug 17, 2004)

but what about the headaches? My question still remains.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 17, 2004)

Tribulus shouldn't cause severe headaches unless you are allergic. Either it is something else in your trib supplement or the headaches are unrelated to that supplement. I am taking high quality trib with no headaches. The only way to find out is to stop taking the trib for a few days and see what happens. It won't hurt your pct one bit.


----------



## redspy (Aug 17, 2004)

I've not seen any documented side effects of Tribulus but everyone reacts differently to drugs, herbs and supplements.  If you're confident it's the Tribulus just stop using it, it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2004)

I find it hard to believe that Tribulus is the supplement causing headaches.


----------



## stu_20_uk (Aug 17, 2004)

Its probly the other shit in the tabs which is causing the headaches


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 17, 2004)

stu_20_uk said:
			
		

> Its probly the other shit in the tabs which is causing the headaches


 Do you mean the sand or sawdust? Now foods is good for some stuff. I use their dextrose and arginine, and recommend both. These are foods, though. They are as generic as can be--which is why their products are the cheapest on the market. I wouldn't trust them to put together a good performance enhancing supplement. By the way, the arginine taste absolutely awful.   I cap it now.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trust them to put together a good performance enhancing supplement.



exactly.


----------



## billyzane1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Good point


----------

